

Django only has 1 woman contributor - sontek

Looking here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;django?tab=members  there is only 1 woman allowed to commit to django.<p>After the last 2 lynch mobs powered by two core contributors of the Django community, I got curious about how inclusive their group of developers actually is, since they criticize companies like YC about their percentage of women founders.<p>Why do Jacob Kaplan Moss and Alex Gaynor think its so easy to find and include women programmers when their own community has only been able to get 1 woman committer in the 8yrs it has been around? (Same length YC has been around).
======
mariuolo
Unless women are actually prevented from joining the ranks, I don't see why
their absence would be a problem...

~~~
sontek
I agree, except for the fact that the django community has been attacking the
libuv community for not using gender neutral pronouns and YC for not having
more women founders.

------
jagawhowho
Links to the mobs plz.

Are they paying the woman programmer? Putting money where the mouth is
requires money.

~~~
sontek
Read [https://twitter.com/jacobian](https://twitter.com/jacobian) for the
latest stuff against PG. (Hes creator of django)

Also,
[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015)
(Created by a core contributor to django)

